# New VIP21z/Tailgater user with issues



## Jmcgsd (Dec 23, 2016)

I purchased a slightly used receiver and Tailgater for my RV and have been partially successful in using it. I signed up for a month to month plan and am trying to determine whether to keep it or put the gear back on CL!

I am in a beachfront campground in Southern California with shore power. I have a clear view of the southern sky. I have the receiver connected directly to the Tailgater via 25' of coax. I run Checkswitch and it proceeds normally. After the process I get some, but not all channels reliably (Discovery seems to be a constant issue.) if I go away and come back later, turn on the receiver then there seem to be more issues with signal loss messages. Also, last night we had lots of rain. Today is cloudy and windy (40 mph gusts). Lots of signal loss messages even though it's drying out, but the wind is blowing. 

If this is what I should expect from DISH I'll go back to reading books when camping, so I guess I'm asking if this is normal.

Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

It's not normal for Dish at all, but it may be "normal" for a used Tailgater with an unknown history. The Tailgater is pretty well known for not being very rain tolerant due to the small dish size. Are you sure the wind isn't moving it around?


----------



## Jmcgsd (Dec 23, 2016)

NYDutch said:


> It's not normal for Dish at all, but it may be "normal" for a used Tailgater with an unknown history. The Tailgater is pretty well known for not being very rain tolerant due to the small dish size. Are you sure the wind isn't moving it around?


No I don't think the wind has moved it much if at all. Maybe it's just an old tech antenna. Hate to pay the price for a new one though.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

It doesn't need to move much to lose the satellites. The Tailgater will not automatically correct its positioning without a full reset.


----------



## Jmcgsd (Dec 23, 2016)

NYDutch said:


> It doesn't need to move much to lose the satellites. The Tailgater will not automatically correct its positioning without a full reset.


Thanks. Maybe that's all it was. Now that the winds have died it seems to work OK. 
Joe


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

That's good to see, Joe. I'm glad it's working for you now...


----------

